# Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/2...-in-us-illegally-charged-with-four-rapes.html


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Chalk another one up for Trump.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It should read "Mexican Uber driver in the us illegally has just been charged with 4 rapes", but hey, any idiot can be a reporter nowadays. You don't even need a diploma.

They make it sound like he was charged illegally.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> How did he get a driver license? Does not the DMV monitor this?


https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sacb...overnment/capitol-alert/article163623103.html

And by April 1st, illegals can vote for the President of US in California with that DL also:

https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...automatically-register-illegal-aliens-to-vote


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

There is absolutely no way this is real...not with the extremely thorough background check system that Uber has!

Fake news!


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> How did he get a driver license? Does not the DMV monitor this?


Not in California.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mexican-uber-driver-us-illegally-200110745.html

UBER driver charged in 4 rapes.......


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't feel sorry for these pax. They use Uber because it's cheap knowing the drivers can barely make a living and yet never tip. 

Anyways no wonder the rates are so low when illegal immigrants can easily drive for Uber.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Comforting to know that illegal people from foreign countries are automatically enrolled and permitted to vote for our Govt. Leaders.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

While I agree with some of you sentiments, it doesn't mean that driver should rape a pax "because they didn't get a tip".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sss said:


> I don't feel sorry for these pax. .


wtf?

So lets rape em? That's your thinking?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I see those guys trying to steal the rideshare rides all the time now. Most people ignore them, and when you do, they scream and scare people. They look scary as hell, illegal and have this taxi light on dashboard lit up. If he was straight up driving Uber, POS would of been caught a lot sooner.

I look over all the time and think, wonder how many people will come out of his fake taxi alive.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> While I agree with some of you sentiments, it doesn't mean that driver should rape a pax "because they didn't get a tip".





sss said:


> I don't feel sorry for these pax. They use Uber because it's cheap knowing the drivers can barely make a living and yet never tip.
> 
> Anyways no wonder the rates are so low when illegal immigrants can easily drive for Uber.


WTF! Soooo raping pax ia cool i your book?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> WTF! Soooo raping pax ia cool i your book?


Reading Comprehension Bro.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mexican-uber-driver-us-illegally-200110745.html
> 
> UBER driver charged in 4 rapes.......


In California, They give out DL's to illegals? So if anyone wants to know how this guy got a DL,well now you know?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Damn, you guys are getting to sound like a breitbart forum. 

in CA, illegals can get a AB60 DL.
its a license card shows who you are & can actually drive which is really what they are for.
DL's aren't meant for work authorization or a way to check if someone is legal or not. it's meant for driving & when that illegal hits u, they will actually have insurance. ffs.


PS: the wall is about 250 years too late.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Damn, you guys are getting to sound like a breitbart forum.
> 
> in CA, illegals can get a AB60 DL.
> its a license card shows who you are & can actually drive which is really what they are for.
> ...


You omitted that the DL is now authorization for illegals to vote in the USA.
NFN


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber is probably gonna start doing background checks in California. Mass deactivations are forthcoming.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Doowop said:


> You omitted that the DL is now authorization for illegals to vote in the USA.
> NFN


No its not. put the spiked koolaid away.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sacb...overnment/capitol-alert/article163623103.html
> 
> And by April 1st, illegals can vote for the President of US in California with that DL also:
> 
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...automatically-register-illegal-aliens-to-vote


Illegal immigrants will NOT be registered to vote. Those driver licenses are different than the regular drivers license.

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-me-pol-ca-motor-voter-law-20151016-html-htmlstory.html


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

*A California law, which goes into affect on April 1, will automatically register people to vote when they apply for a new driver's license or new state ID*
*Since the state allows anyone who claims to be in the country legally, even without proof, to obtain a license the law will automatically register illegal aliens*
Apology accepted in advance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

*What about people in the country illegally who are able to obtain driver's licenses in California under a law passed in 2013?*

Padilla noted that there is already a separate process for residents in the country illegally to apply for special licenses. Although citizens are currently offered the opportunity to register to vote at the DMV under an earlier federal law, noncitizens are not. That will continue under the new registration process. People applying for the special licenses will not be asked about their eligibility to vote and will not be asked if they'd like to opt out of registration.

"We've built the protocols and the firewalls to not register people that aren't eligible," Padilla said. "We're going to keep those firewalls in place."


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> In California, They give out DL's to illegals? So if anyone wants to know how this guy got a DL,well now you know?


Yes, all you need to prove is residency and a Mexican passport. The licenses are only good to drive, they are labeled " not for federal use". CA just looking to get more revenue, and yes insurance companies do cover these.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't they already do background checks in California?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Uber is probably gonna start doing background checks in California. Mass deactivations are forthcoming.


Yes!!! We need this. Tooo many damn ants.



sss said:


> Don't they already do background checks in California?


Yes they do. I assume UBER is using a cheap 3rd party to do these.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

*CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE - AUTOMATICALLY*
*Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued*
Published: 2 days ago


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> *CALIFORNIA TO REGISTER ILLEGAL ALIENS TO VOTE - AUTOMATICALLY*
> *Court orders government to do so for all driver's licenses issued*
> Published: 2 days ago


Link please.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-law-automatically-register-people-vote.html


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Will in Michigan you will not get DL unless you are legal residence
But hey anyone can do crimes not just illegal immigrants
I feel media is just waiting on any Uber driver to do something wrong
So my dash cam is on all the time and video files saved in safe place just in case
Some entitled pax try "sexual harassment" game with me
And also the cam will help against all other claims such as rider trying to get a freeones and claim the ride didn't took place
As for this case the driver seems like a professional criminal
Let the law take it's path with him
Ok if it was one case and no robbery is done I might suspecting a pax try to frame the guy


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-law-automatically-register-people-vote.html


The truth,

http://www.weeklystandard.com/fact-...l-aliens-as-democratic-voters/article/2011267


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Link please.


That is too much if True.



Doowop said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.sacb...overnment/capitol-alert/article163623103.html
> 
> And by April 1st, illegals can vote for the President of US in California with that DL also:
> 
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/usne...automatically-register-illegal-aliens-to-vote


Can we vote for president of Mexico ?
A Globalist Dream come true !


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

You sure can vote for the president of Mexico as an American. Just don't get caught, in Mexico they put people in jail for that


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> You sure can vote for the president of Mexico as an American. Just don't get caught, in Mexico they put people in jail for that


I accidentally deleted your link. I'll see about reposting it.



Doowop said:


> You sure can vote for the president of Mexico as an American. Just don't get caught, in Mexico they put people in jail for that


Actually it's not easy to vote in Mexico.

There you have to provide a birth certificate, proof of address, fingerprints and your CURP (kinda like a social security card). Then you wait three months to recieve your voter ID card.

The voter ID card is required for just about any legal transaction in MX.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow that's cool. I wonder if Mexico has a wall on it's Southern border as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> Wow that's cool. I wonder if Mexico has a wall on it's Southern border as well.


No wall and the border is just as porous as ours.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Wow that's cool. I wonder if Mexico has a wall on it's Southern border as well.


nope bullets are cheaper


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> Wow that's cool. I wonder if Mexico has a wall on it's Southern border as well.


I wanted to apologize.

I accidentally deleted your link. Your link wasn't able to be restored, we aren't sure why.

If anyone wants to read the article, it can be accessed through my post.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe get some work done on that face than you can get women the old fashioned way (have a lot of money. ) But I guess where he’s going he won’t have problems getting laid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I accidentally deleted your link. I'll see about reposting it.
> 
> Actually it's not easy to vote in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Yet they come here and get a license for the asking ?



Doowop said:


> Wow that's cool. I wonder if Mexico has a wall on it's Southern border as well.


Yes.
They do.
They guard it well.
Many slip through anyway.
Many pay.

Border patrol takes their money before sending them back in Mexico.

They can get back from Guatamala in 3 days after deportation.
( to New Orleans anyway. I have seen it)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet they come here and get a license for the asking ?
> 
> Yes.
> They do.
> ...


No matter where you go people will test the rules. The rules are there, they just need to be enforced.

Throw a few company owners and managers in jail and watch illegal immigration come to a screetching halt.

Oh... but when you do imprison an owner make sure you leave him there for his _complete _twenty seven year sentence and not commute his sentence, yes I am looking at you Trump.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> No matter where you go people will test the rules. The rules are there, they just need to be enforced.
> 
> Throw a few company owners and managers in jail and watch illegal immigration come to a screetching halt.
> 
> Oh... but when you do imprison an owner make sure you leave him there for his _complete _twenty seven year sentence and not commute his sentence, yes I am looking at you Trump.


I am all for jailing the employers of Illegal Labor !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I am all for jailing the employers of Illegal Labor !





observer said:


> No matter where you go people will test the rules. The rules are there, they just need to be enforced.
> 
> Throw a few company owners and managers in jail and watch illegal immigration come to a screetching halt.
> 
> Oh... but when you do imprison an owner make sure you leave him there for his _complete _twenty seven year sentence and not commute his sentence, yes I am looking at you Trump.


_*You think the party that passed 20% corp tax rates will be the same that kicks out the illegal slave labor that makes PROFITS happen???*_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> _*You think the party that passed 20% corp tax rates will be the same that kicks out the illegal slave labor that makes PROFITS happen???*_


Not until WE all Work FOR UBER PRICES.

YOU WILLING TO LET THIS HAPPEN?

If not dont support OPEN BORDERS !

IT JUST HURTS THOSE ON BOTH SIDES !

QUIT BEING A TOOL !


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

paxholes getting raped is the most positive news I've read in a long time


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> _*You think the party that passed 20% corp tax rates will be the same that kicks out the illegal slave labor that makes PROFITS happen???*_


No.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Update: Apparently this Illegal Mutt, an Uber driver, somehow monitored pings to known locations and convinced young women that he was in fact their driver when he never selected the call. He then took them to their home and sexually assauled them.

http://madworldnews.com/illegal-job-ca-cops-female-clients/


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Damn, you guys are getting to sound like a breitbart forum.
> 
> in CA, illegals can get a AB60 DL.
> its a license card shows who you are & can actually drive which is really what they are for.
> ...


Don't come at them with facts, their heads will explode. Wait, on second thought, please proceed.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey, an Ill-eagle is NOT a sick bird. It's a criminal who broke into this country like he would break into your home. He belongs in prison and then deported.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol some people on here are really interesting. 

What?!? An illegal immigrant works for a company that breaks all the rules of every town, city, state and country and doesn’t do any background checks or anything?!? Kick them all out!

An American born doctor who sexually assaulted 156 people?!? Olympians defending this country?.... America needs to kick these immigrants out!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...mes-black-magic-accusation-gave-herpes-child/


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Doowop said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...mes-black-magic-accusation-gave-herpes-child/


Why do you keep talking about illegals being criminals but have heavily mob tied Frank Sinatra in your avatar? Because none of those mafia guys were illegal immigrants and committed crimes right? Because Frank Sinatra wasn't heavily involved with the mob right?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Your avatar is nice too.

https://g.co/kgs/EHvMbv


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Doowop said:


> Your avatar is nice too.
> 
> https://g.co/kgs/EHvMbv


Yea. Didn't think you had a legit response. Have a good morning though.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Well you were going off point. Just wanted to present you with some good music.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Doowop said:


> Well you were going off point. Just wanted to present you with some good music.


Didn't get off point. Just found it funny how you've been bashing illegal immigrants but praise people who worked with illegal immigrants that formed mafias that extorted and killed people.

But I guess like whatever.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Whatever: Used in an argument to admit that you are wrong without admitting it so the argument is over.
You are defending the illegals and their actions mentioned in this post? Amazing


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

He'll be out in 6 months...oh wait, he's not white...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Why do you keep talking about illegals being criminals but have heavily mob tied Frank Sinatra in your avatar? Because none of those mafia guys were illegal immigrants and committed crimes right? Because Frank Sinatra wasn't heavily involved with the mob right?


Photo of Sinatra Hijacking a truckload of cigarettes or it Never Happened !


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey mod, can we move this to the Frank Sinatra thread? I thought it was about Illegal Alien Uber Drivers Raping women?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sinatra was tied to the mob. He's even mentioned on FBI surveillance tapes.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Sinatra was tied to the mob. He's even mentioned on FBI surveillance tapes.


Absolutely shocking. Please please tell us more tell us all you know.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll let you do your own research on that one. I do believe he knew who killed Kennedy though and no, it wasn't Oswald.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I'll let you do your own research on that one. I do believe he knew who killed Kennedy though and no, it wasn't Oswald.


Wow, you must be Wired......


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

No, I just have a basic understanding of ballistics.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

corniilius said:


> No, I just have a basic understanding of ballistics.


Basic is ok. And certainly relevant.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Oh... but when you do imprison an owner make sure you leave him there for his _complete _twenty seven year sentence and not commute his sentence, yes I am looking at you Trump.


https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...11/21/dannys-car-wash-sentence-abrk/19370181/

This business owner received 12 months and 1 day in prison for hiring many illegals. He was sentenced by a Federal Judge appointed by Obama.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...11/21/dannys-car-wash-sentence-abrk/19370181/
> 
> This business owner received 12 months and 1 day in prison for hiring many illegals. He was sentenced by a Federal Judge appointed by Obama.


Nine hundred forty two illegal employees, that was some car wash business.

This guy had only 400+ and got 27 years,

referer=https://www.google.com/url?q=https:.../us/president-trump-iowa-commutation.amp.html

His sentence was commuted by Trump.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> wtf?
> 
> So lets rape em? That's your thinking?


No Bueno !


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> No Bueno !


Que ?


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> While I agree with some of you sentiments, it doesn't mean that driver should rape a pax "because they didn't get a tip".


This post is beautiful.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

California willingly gives driver licenses to illegal aliens. Uber needs to get serious and implement an E-verify system so they can keep these thugs from driving.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> California willingly gives driver licenses to illegal aliens. Uber needs to get serious and implement an E-verify system so they can keep these thugs from driving.


I agree Fuber Should only hire High Quality People like you


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

observer said:


> Illegal immigrants will NOT be registered to vote. Those driver licenses are different than the regular drivers license.


Illegals are already voting. How do you drive with your eyes closed all the time?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> I agree Fuber Should only hire High Quality People like you


By being facetious, you're actually defending illegal aliens who come to this country and rape. You've already lost the argument.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> By being facetious, you're actually defending illegal aliens who come to this country and rape. You've already lost the argument.


You Sound like you need a Hug


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> You Sound like you need a Hug


You sound like you need a green card.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> You sound like you need a green card.


Conqueror's Don't Need Green Cards.
We just take over inch by inch while you sleep


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Illegals are already voting. How do you drive with your eyes closed all the time?


Enlighten us with your knowledge.


----------



## BlackTruth (Dec 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> wtf?
> 
> So lets rape em? That's your thinking?


Well we can grab them by the P*ssy. According to 45, they actually like it.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> _*You think the party that passed 20% corp tax rates will be the same that kicks out the illegal slave labor that makes PROFITS happen???*_


Yes because they usually vote for democrats


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

makes_sense said:


> Yes because they usually vote for democrats


The gop needs to keep them from voting != letting go of their slave labor.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> The gop needs to keep them from voting != letting go of their slave labor.


Vote early, vote often. http://www.oann.com/texas-school-district-employee-arrested-on-voter-fraud-charges/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doowop said:


> Vote early, vote often. http://www.oann.com/texas-school-district-employee-arrested-on-voter-fraud-charges/


I don't know why citizens need help filling out voter registrations. Don't they know how to read?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

ShiftySheik said:


> Chalk another one up for Trump.


For all this stupid creepy losers brainwashed driving for charity and donations is the only chance they have to be close to someone
Lol



Uber's Guber said:


> By being facetious, you're actually defending illegal aliens who come to this country and rape. You've already lost the argument.


Don't trumpnise the issue, don't blame illegals for everything
http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> For all this stupid creepy losers brainwashed driving for charity and donations is the only chance they have to be close to someone
> Lol
> 
> Don't trumpnise the issue, don't blame illegals for everything
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Trumpitize.


----------

